# Walls & Castles



## CQB (Mar 16, 2018)

Some interesting points in the article. 

The Wall is the Wall: Why Fortresses Fail


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 16, 2018)

I think it opens up the case for, rather than against, sanctuary areas to absorb and process threats.
There's a lot of material and links to chase down. Mon Dieu.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 17, 2018)

Anything built by man can be surmounted by man.


----------



## CQB (Mar 17, 2018)

Given enough time & enough tools it’s fairly certain.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 17, 2018)

Regarding walls and the USA, I think Jack Anderson is missing the point of why a large section of the populace wants a wall. When people feel that they're under attack by outsiders, they tend to circle the wagons and adopt a defensive posture. From my understanding, the push for building a wall is symptom of the isolationist pushback to the globalist policies of the previous administration. 

No offense to anyone, but Americans are kinda sick of having diversity being pushed down their throats. Americans in general are a very accepting society, but immigrant activists and criminals who refuse to assimilate American cultural values and norms have essentially poisoned the well of good faith. The 'Wall' is a way a marginalized portion of the American populace is using to push back at the unwanted change that was forced upon them.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 17, 2018)

Coming up next, "have you or anyone you know, taken an online personality test between 2014 and 2016?"


----------



## Poccington (Mar 17, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Coming up next, "have you or anyone you know, taken an online personality test between 2014 and 2016?"



Cambridge Analytica are a shower of wankers!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 17, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Cambridge Analytica are a shower of wankers!



You are quick.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 17, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> You are quick.



I read the story today, absolutely mental.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 17, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Regarding walls and the USA, I think Jack Anderson is missing the point of why a large section of the populace wants a wall. When people feel that they're under attack by outsiders, they tend to circle the wagons and adopt a defensive posture. From my understanding, the push for building a wall is symptom of the isolationist pushback to the globalist policies of the previous administration.
> 
> No offense to anyone, but Americans are kinda sick of having diversity being pushed down their throats. Americans in general are a very accepting society, but immigrant activists and criminals who refuse to assimilate American cultural values and norms have essentially poisoned the well of good faith. The 'Wall' is a way a marginalized portion of the American populace is using to push back at the unwanted change that was forced upon them.



I like this quote and view.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 17, 2018)

I like it too.. but that's an expensive and ultimately temporary way to push back at unwanted change. A wall won't keep out the bad guys or the bad drugs. The bad guys are already here in the form of Mexican gangs (MS13 etc) in Phoenix, Chicago, LA and many other cities...and unless you wall off the entire Gulf, Atlantic and Pacific coastlines, smuggling and trafficking will continue to be prolific and profitable.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 17, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Regarding walls and the USA, I think Jack Anderson is missing the point of why a large section of the populace wants a wall.



The way I thought about it, I pictured a guy patrolling say, Chicago, with level III body armour hoping that if he gets hit, it'll be in the plate and nowhere else.


----------



## Etype (Mar 17, 2018)

There are some real logic leaps and fallacies at work in this article, all applied shamelessly by the author to further his point. Here is the one that caused me to stop reading-





> When that fortification fails (and eventually, every fortress fails) it fails catastrophically.


Sure- erosion, earthquakes, and maybe floods will eventually bring the walls down; however, I can give a first hand account of a few that have withstood some heavy attacks.  In context, I think the article is quite disingenuous.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 17, 2018)

That's true.^^

The Berlin Wall never failed as a structure, and yet a few people got over it. The only reason more didn't is because the E. German's guarding it had orders to shoot and kill on sight anyone seen making the attempt.

The risk of getting shot to death is as much a deterrent as a physical barrier. I don't think we're prepared to go to that extreme. But it would be an effective discouragement.

In any case, a wall meant to keep determined people in or out has to be defended. Ask any Texan...he'll bring his own gun.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> In any case, a wall meant to keep determined people in or out has to be defended. Ask any Texan...he'll bring his own gun.



A valid point, if it weren't for the 90 outstanding lawsuits by south Texas landowners that already stymied a 2008 border fence expansion attempt in parts of that state.  

I admit it's possible that landowners who have had their land seized after they lose in court will shoot to kill border crossers.  I'm not certain how probable it will be, though.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2018)

Last sentence was a joke.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 18, 2018)

A lot of those land owners set up water stations on their property...as well as call in Border Patrol if they see anyone. Texans want a strong border...but have nothing personal against the illegals.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't think the wall will ever get the funding. 12 to 15 billion is the lowball estimate...but 1000 miles of concrete 30ft high, through rugged terrain, watersheds, ecosystems, animal migration and mating routes...I think it's a fucking dream. And unless you wall off the entire country...Florida alone has over a thousand miles of coastline...they will find a way in.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I don't think the wall will ever get the funding. 12 to 15 billion is the lowball estimate...but 1000 miles of concrete 30ft high, through rugged terrain, watersheds, ecosystems, animal migration and mating routes...I think it's a fucking dream. And unless you wall off the entire country...Florida alone has over a thousand miles of coastline...they will find a way in.



I agree. 

This administration will need to also hire a small army of very aggressive attorneys to wage the inevitable battles that will ensue.  $178 million in legal costs has already been spent from 2008 onward on just expanding the existing fence.

So, tack many more millions onto that estimate!


----------



## Topkick (Mar 18, 2018)

A big, beautiful wall is going to get built and Mexico is going to pay for it.....I hope.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 18, 2018)

It was a good "talking point" but is not very practical. It's much like the "War on Drugs." It's a never-ending story that gives people purpose and something to rally behind that will never truly come to fruition.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2018)

Fuckin A, Bubba.


----------

